# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  جستجوی نام و نام خانوادگی

## sahra_777

با سلام .. من یه جدول دارم که شامل فیلدهای نام - نام خانوادگی و ... میباشد که در رویداد change کوئری جستجو را بر اساس فیلد نام خانوادگی قرار دادم حالا میخواستم با توجه به تشابه در نام خانوادگی بر اساس نام نیز جستجو را انجام بدم بطوریکه بعد از قرار دادن (خط فاصله) جستجو را بر اساس نام انجام دهد مثلا( احمدی - محمد) لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## PalizeSoftware

چرا بصورت لغزان جستجو نمی‌کنید. پیشنهاد من استفاده از کوئری زیر است که دیگر نگران نام یا نام‌خانوادگی هم نباشید:

SELECT *
   FROM tblInfo
WHERE Name+' '+Family LIKE '%WORD%'

که عبارت Word همان مقدار تایپ شده از طرف کاربر است که به رشته کوئری الحاق می‌شود.
بعنوان مثال چنانچه کاربر کلمه «رضا» را تایپ کرد کوئری مربوطه همه مشخصاتی که نام یا نام‌خانوداگی آنها شامل این کلمه باشید را برگشت می‌دهد.

----------


## Sajjad_wisaq

اگر در فایلی در اکسس باشد چه طور باید جستجو کنیم

----------


## CodeMasterX

> اگر در فایلی در اکسس باشد چه طور باید جستجو کنیم


مهم اینه که انجین دیتابیس مورد نظر از SQL (Structured Query Language) پشتیبانی کنه.که اکسس مایکروسافت این کار رو می کنه.

----------


## a_m14978

با عزض سلام وخسته نباشید:
من یک کمک نیاز دارم
من یک بانک ایجاد کردم الان میخوام اطلاعات اون بر حسب نام جستجو کرده و در data gride  نمایش دهم میخوام این کار را با دستور select از sql انجام دهم 
اکه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## skh1300

از اين دستور استفاده كن 

"select * from tableName where name='" & text1 & "'"

 يا بدين صورت 

"select * from tablename where name like'% " & text1 &"%'"

----------


## a_m14978

> از اين دستور استفاده كن 
> 
> "select * from tableName where name='" & text1 & "'"
> 
>  يا بدين صورت 
> 
> "select * from tablename where name like'% " & text1 &"%'"


درسته مهندس جان ولی وقتی میخوام اون را در data gride نمایش دهم چه کار باید بکنم اگه ممکنه کد کامل اون را برام بنویسید
نام بانک من table1 و نام فیلد من name است حالا بعد از اینکه در یک textbox نوشم مثلا علی تمام فیلدهایی که علی هستند رادر datagride نمایش دهد
ناگفته نماند من از adodc استفاده میکنم و لطف کنید بگوئید که در کدام رویداد این کد را بنویسم
ممنون میشم

----------


## a_m14978

لطفا اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## hpanahpour

> درسته مهندس جان ولی وقتی میخوام اون را در data gride نمایش دهم چه کار باید بکنم اگه ممکنه کد کامل اون را برام بنویسید
> نام بانک من table1 و نام فیلد من name است حالا بعد از اینکه در یک textbox نوشم مثلا علی تمام فیلدهایی که علی هستند رادر datagride نمایش دهد
> ناگفته نماند من از adodc استفاده میکنم و لطف کنید بگوئید که در کدام رویداد این کد را بنویسم
> ممنون میشم


سلام 
شما مي تونيد در قسمت Change مربوط به همان تكسن باكستون اين كد رو بنويسيد و با وارد كردن هر كاراكتر فقط همون كاراكترها در datagrideنمايش داده بشه

s = "select * from nam table where name Filde like'" + Text1.Text + "%' "
Adodc1.CommandType = adCmdText
Adodc1.RecordSource = s
Adodc1.Refresh

----------


## a_m14978

آقا ممنون دستت درد نکنه
یک سوال دیگه داشتم من هر وقت نامی را وارد کردم که در بانک موجود نبود یغام خطا بده اگه ممکنه این را هم کمک کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بعد از این که جستجو کردید، Adodc.Recordset.RecordCount رو چک کنید. اگر مقدار 0 داشت یعنی جستجوی شما نتیجه ای نداشت.

----------


## a_m14978

مرسی از همه که ما را راهنمایی و کمک میکنید
خسه نباشید

----------


## hpanahpour

> آقا ممنون دستت درد تکنه
> یک سوال دیگه داشتم من هر وقت نامی را وارد کردم که در بانک موجود نبود یغام خطا بده اگه ممکنه این را هم کمک کنید ممنون میشم


سلام
شما مي توني اين كد رو زير كدهاي قبلي بنويسي 
if adodc1.recordset.recorcount=0 then
msgbox"peigham
endif

----------


## hpanahpour

> آقا ممنون دستت درد تکنه
> یک سوال دیگه داشتم من هر وقت نامی را وارد کردم که در بانک موجود نبود یغام خطا بده اگه ممکنه این را هم کمک کنید ممنون میشم


سلام
من اين سوال رو دو سه باري جواب دادم و ارسال كردم . نمي دونم چرا اينطوري ميشه ؟
به هر حال شما اين كد رو آخر كدهاي قبلي اضافه كن 
if adodc1.recordset.recordcunt=0 then
msgbox"peigham"
endif

----------


## masoud.raeisei

ا عزض سلام وخسته نباشید:
من یک کمک نیاز دارم
من یک بانک ایجاد کردم الان میخوام اطلاعات اون بر حسب نام جستجو کرده و در  read bottonنمایش دهم میخوام این کار را با access انجام  دهم 
اکه راهنمایی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## s_2011

اگه میشه پروژه ی آماده برامون بگذارید تا ما هم بفهمیم چه جوری میشه جستجو کرد. مرسی

----------


## simorgh-hossein

دوست عزيز فكر كنم با اين سورس مشكلت حل بشه !

----------

